
Fruity Maps – Apple Maps in Your Browser - OberstKrueger
http://fruitymaps.com
======
stephenr
I wonder if it'll become public like CloudKit.

For independent projects I'd still use/recommend OSM (using something like
leaflet.js) but if you have Mac/iOS/web apps this would be a good solution for
showing maps

